
Vote.org needs your help increasing voter turnout this year - debracleaver
Hey all. Debra from Vote.org here. A ton of folks have asked me what they can&#x2F;should be doing this year about the midterm elections. Keep reading: it&#x27;s actually straightforward.<p>Scheduling conflicts with school&#x2F;work are the number one reasons Americans give for not voting in midterm elections.  Most Americans are hourly employees, and don’t get paid time off to vote. The obvious solution would be to move Election Day to Saturday, but that’s not going to happen anytime soon.<p>So I need the founder community to step up and make Election Day a holiday at your companies by giving your staff 3-hours paid time off to vote, and I need you to actively encourage them to use it.  And then I need you to sign up at ElectionDay.org to make this commitment public.<p>If your folks are salaried, no worries. You’re still going to actively encourage them to vote, and you’re going to declare Election Day a no meeting day.  Or you’ll just open late that day, so everyone can vote in the morning.<p>Tech companies are influential. As tech goes, so will the rest of the country.  So today it’s tech companies, and tomorrow (or 2020) it’s every big box retailer giving all of their employees 3 hours paid time off to vote.<p>You&#x27;ll be in good company when you sign on. YC was either the first or second company to sign on (thanks for that, Kat, Adora, Sam, and Michael), and a mess of YC founders have followed suit.<p>Thanks, and happy voting.
======
phakding
Is there anything that can be done to move voting day to Sunday or make voting
day a federal holiday? As a non-native, I am curious.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Multiple days would help too. Especially for people working more than one job.

Where I live Election Day is a school holiday. This seems to compound the
issue rather than help the issue.

------
adora
Clickable link: [https://www.electionday.org/](https://www.electionday.org/)

------
firic
> The obvious solution would be to move Election Day to Saturday, but that’s
> not going to happen anytime soon.

This "obvious" solution would prevent all observant Jews from voting.

